

Fastest database for Tornado - nephics
http://www.peterbe.com/plog/fastestdb

======
jonhmchan
Thanks for this - this is something that I've been planning to do myself. I
seem to be able to find so much stuff for Django and Flask and Tornado seems
to always slip under the radar.

+1

~~~
peterbe
With Django and Flask you don't have the dimension of having to decide between
sync and async.

